
Retreat of Covid-19 in Amazon's Manaus raises questions of herd immunity - a_w
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/brazil-coronavirus-manaus-herd-immunity/2020/08/23/0eccda40-d80e-11ea-930e-d88518c57dcc_story.html
======
throwaway888abc
[http://archive.is/wip/pqVUh](http://archive.is/wip/pqVUh)

